
Is Your Job a Bunch of B.S.? - prostoalex
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/is-your-job-a-bunch-of-b-s/#!
======
xupybd
I’d say these Jobs come about because it’s hard to keep big companies
efficient. When a job has existed long enough people can forget to check if
it’s still required.

~~~
anoncoward111
I'm an insurance broker for businesses. I sit down in person with employees
nearly every day to explain their benefits to them.

Nearly every job at these businesses is bullshit. Like, it's actually shocking
to me. And these jobs are filled by a variety of people, young and old, rich
and poor, male and female, skilled and non skilled.

Basically what happens is the original founders of the business land a big
client. Then they hire people to service that client. And they hire more
people to service the other people they hired.

This will continue until the client goes away or stops paying or etc. Then,
there's about 3 months of trying to find a new client to fill the void. If
this doesn't happen, eventually the business owner suddenly feels the pain of
salary bloat and fires everyone in one go.

And then he rehires even more deadweight when he lands a new client...

------
JJMcJ
No, it isn't.

Real product, deadlines meaningful vs. our competition.

It just feels like B.S.

